# is it normal for whites tree frogs to sleep on the floor?



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

my 2 whites tree frogs i notice spend a lot of time on the floor sleeping.... at night they are more active though... they are always brown, but when i take them out their tank and they have a wonder round my room they are active and turn turquoise..

are they ill? i dont think they are because they are eating... and im wondering if the reason they dont sleep on the walls anymore is because they are big and fat now, as i see they have problems carrying their own weight when climbing lol!!

opinions?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Found this for you:

When selecting a White’s tree frog, avoid any individual that has open wounds, unusual bumps, an irregular pattern, or is displaying abnormal behavior, such as sleeping on the floor of the cage. They are nocturnal animals that should generally remain inactive and asleep during the day unless food is around.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

give him plenty of water


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

People worry about floor sleepers a bit too much, some individuals just prefer it there, others move around each night and don't care where they sleep, some are fat and lazy and hoisting themselves to sleep upstairs is too much effort!

Unless it's accompanied by odd posture, slimy/sticky skin, a skinny appearance etc then it's probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah as saed said don't worry about it, it's probably just more comfy and easier down there.


----------



## bigeyedfrog (Sep 13, 2009)

True mine are really lazy buggers but they never sleep on the floor but they do hunt and sometimes just sit and chill on the floor so dont worry too much.

They are hardy little guys
( is your humidity correct and the floor is not to wet because if the floor is wet and the humidity is wrong the will feel better down on the floor)


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

Oscar sleeps on the floor all the time, in fact he generally only sleeps high up if something has upset him. A few weeks ago our neighbour was demolishing an old concrete shed & the banging was making our house shake, Oscar slept high up that night, and he did when he had an altercation with a hopper, but other than that, the ground is normal for him.


----------

